

Spacemacs - The best editor is neither Emacs nor Vim, it's Emacs *and* Vim! - macco
https://github.com/syl20bnr/spacemacs

======
bauser
Spacemacs is such a great framework for development (and more). I echo
shadeless's comments. I've been working with it since March and I've become
exponentially more productive since.

------
shadeless
Spacemacs is awesome, I've been using it exclusively since January and it
keeps getting better and better!

There's too many nice things to list them in a comment but feel free to AMA.

~~~
wodenokoto
Is it beginner friendly? I've never used either, is this a good or a bad place
to start?

~~~
Immortalin
It is heavily opinionated but is very beginner friendly. I transitioned from
Sublime Text to Spacemacs about a week ago and I am really enjoying the
increase in editing speed, especially with the Vim keybindings.

~~~
wodenokoto
Thanks, one more questions: Did you follow a tutorial or just jump right in
and saw what happened?

------
schmooser
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9394144](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9394144)

